# Dubai Skyline Photography



## babberraja (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi 

I need urgent help..

My company is requiring to photograph Dubai Skyline for some marketing material.

Now we have the photographer flying in next week, but we need help on finding the best locations with which to capture the images from. 

Is there anyone out there who can help or put me in touch with anyone that has expereience of somethings similar. To advise on the locations to photograph from.

Thanks

Babber


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There are masses of great stock images that you can buy for far less than the cost of taking new pictures. I can put you in touch with someone who can source them for you.


----------



## babberraja (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi,

Thanks

unfortunately we do not want stock photographs, we looking at very large format print and specific reuirements, so need very high qulity pictures for which stock photography is not suitable.

We just need information on locations.

Thansk

Babber


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm sure this was discussed before, if you do a search you should be able to find this info. If I recall correctly the locations suggested where Al Khail road so you can catch the Burj Khalifa, Emirates Towers, and surrounding area.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ving-dubai/93666-best-view-dubai-skyline.html


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Plenty of photographers in Dubai you could have used. You could always copy some of the locations in these shots (or hire the guy who took them):

AblazeWithLight - Sebastian Opitz Photography


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> Plenty of photographers in Dubai you could have used. You could always copy some of the locations in these shots (or hire the guy who took them):
> 
> AblazeWithLight - Sebastian Opitz Photography


what he^ said. the most knowledgable on locations would be the photographers who are already here.


----------



## Mary FA (Nov 23, 2012)

look in my website : www dot mfphotocard dot com/?page_id=719]City


----------

